# Mason 33



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am considering the purchase of a Mason 33 and have had little luck in finding first hand information on this model. If anyone has either owned or sailed on one their input would be greatly appreciated. The other boat I am considering is a Cabo Rico 34 comparisons would be welcome as well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread might have some leads for info regarding the Mason 33:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39066&highlight=mason

I've been aboard the Cabo Rico 34. For a Crealock design, it is fairly roomy given its L.O.A. I thought the fit and finish was fairly high quality. They never built them in high volume, so they're a bit hard to come by on the used market. They were later stretched to 36' by adding 2' at the stern. This stretch gave some nice additional locker storage aft of the cockpit. [But don't confuse this 36' stretched version (of the 34) with the earlier CR Tiburon 36', which itself was later stretched to become the CR 38.]

If you are looking at this style/type of boat, I would compare it with the Crealock designed Pacific Seacraft 34, even if simply as a data point.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

John, 
Thank you for the lead I sent an email to the folks on the thread. I have looked at the PS 34 as well. I am not a huge fan of canoe sterns from an asthetic point of view but I think all three boats (mason, psc, cabo ) are similiar.

Eric


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

ebornstein said:


> I have looked at the PS 34 as well. I am not a huge fan of canoe sterns from an asthetic point of view but I think all three boats (mason, psc, cabo ) are similiar. Eric


I guess I'm one of those rare folks that does like the canoe sterns aesthetically (when done properly). However, I find that in smallish to mid-size boats the lost hull volume is to me not worth the tradeoff neither for the aesthetic nor any other advantages attributed to canoe sterns. [Incidentally, I feel much the same way -- actually even more strongly -- about reverse transoms (with which you not only lose useable hull volume but also valuable deck space).]

Though both Crealock designs, the CR 34 is a foot beamier than the PSC 34, and with the CR34 beam carried well aft toward the stern it makes for a MUCH roomier boat. With the stretch to 36', it's probably significantly more voluminous than a PSC Crealock 37. But the PSC boats have fin rather than full keels, so will probably out-sail the CR in most conditions, though maybe not enough to matter when laden for cruising.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was going to buy a Mason 33s a few months ago but had a change of heart. The change was towards getting a larger boat and didn't have anything to do with the Mason itself. Originally I was looking for a boat under '35 OAL (real OAL length, not what's listed) so it would fit in my slip. I decided not to constrain myself to the slip size and dropped the Mason idea.

They are beautiful, very well made boats and once you've been on a Mason 33 and a PSC34 (shopped and looked at theses extensively) you will want the Mason.

I've had discussions with the two Masons listed in the states and traveled out to Texas to see the one listed there. I have some photos of the TX boat and would be glad to talk to you about either of the two boats. I also looked at one in CA that got an offer the day I saw her, she sold. That's assuming you didn't find another listing (they only made 24 of these boats.)

I've also talked with Windsaloft from this forum, and he was a great help.

PM me if you'd like to talk, I'm happy to share my opinion and what I learned.

-Gary


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gary
Thanks for the feedback. I would be interested in talking with you. Any additional pictures would be appreciated as well. In addition to the Mason I am also looking at the CR34 and I just saw a PS32 PH which looked very interesting. If you want to send me your phone number I would like to chat.
My email address is ebornstein at yahoo dot com. If you could send the mason pictures that would be great.
best regards,
Eric


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

ebornstein said:


> In addition to the Mason I am also looking at the CR34 and I just saw a PS32 PH which looked very interesting. Eric


Eric,

There is another gent who checks in here from time to time that owns a PSC PH32. His name is RickBowman. May be worth contacting him for info.

FYI, the PH 32 is the Pilothouse version of our boat, the Crealock 31 (there is a 1' extension at the stern in the PH version, otherwise same hull). Earliest versions had Volvo power, later deliveries had Yanmar.


----------



## SailSolomons (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm looking at buying a Mason 44, I've had some very good information from Roger Eide at Alibi Yachts. he's been associated with Masons for a long time and has some good insights. You might like to contact him he's very helpful and knowledgable.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Roger was very helpful to me as well. Seems like a very straight forward broker and know's the Mason line very well.


----------



## windsaloft (Jun 1, 2007)

I own a Mason 33 --- LOVE IT for cruising. Happy to share info.
I don't post enough to have an email in my post, but will try it this way: windsaloft at rmisp dot com

Terri


----------



## JR828 (May 4, 2008)

HI, Rob here. Lion 35......... I was reading that you looked at the Mason 33 that is on Lake Texoma in TX. I used to have a boat there and have been keeping my eye on that boat for over a year now. I was wanting to know if it is as clean as it looks in the photos. I am currently drifting whether to buy a lesser boat for lesser money or go for better quality like the Mason. She is pricey for the size and I am a bit concerned hat the 33 is a bit too small and I will grow out of it. I am 6-1 and headroom is a factor. I just was wanting to get your opinion. I asked the broker to send a few more pics a while back but it never happened. Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

windsaloft said:


> I own a Mason 33 --- LOVE IT for cruising. Happy to share info.
> I don't post enough to have an email in my post, but will try it this way: windsaloft at rmisp dot com
> 
> Terri


I've got the same problem
so I might as well reply here

The Mason is a beautiful boat for sure


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

JR828, I sent you a PM. The boat in Texas is in very good shape.


----------



## jaycushman (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi, Eric. Bought a 1985 Mason 33 in October 2007, completed major renovation in July 2008. Spent 16 days solo offshore in June, 2009, and cruised to Nova Scotia double-handed in July 2010. This is a fabulous, sea-kindly vessel that will bring you home safely. Only 27 were built between 1985 and 1987 by PAE. Happy to elaborate. Jay


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Mason is one of the boats mabe by the Taiwan yard, Ta Ching. They also made the Taba, tashiba, Norseman, and Taswell and are one of the best yards in the orient. The boats hold their price well.


----------

